# Red-Eared Sliders and a Yellow-Bellied Cooter



## Almos7 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gomorrah - 1.75" - ???









Steve - 3.75" - Male









Sparta - 4" - Female









Sparta - ~1.25" - Hatchling


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee cuties!


----------



## ajdelosr (Jul 11, 2010)

What's it like cleaning the substrate? I'm still debating on whether to go with river rocks, or empty. Also, have you tried feeding your turtles duckweed, anacharis, or any other type of aquarium plants?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I recommend removing those rocks immediately, your turtles may try to eat them, rocks aren't really the best thing for disgestion and can get stuck in their jaws.

But cute turtles =]


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll give you a tip to help keep your water cleaner. Don't feed them in the tank. Remove them to a basin, feed them there and wait for them to defecate before putting them back in the tank. Your main tank will stay much cleaner than it is. Snails make an excellent food for them as well.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I use the big river rocks myself. Gives them something to dig around but still a slight pain the in butt to clean. lol

I usually just scoop them all out every once and a while and do a good water change. My turtles did start trying to eat gravel so it was important that I removed it.


----------

